# Show me your rack!



## Tim (Nov 11, 2005)

Looks like I'm going to need to get 2 yaks on the roof of the VT wagon, anyone got any recommendations on yak carriers?


----------



## kingfisher111 (Jun 13, 2006)

Tim, vertical bars mounted in the centre of each rack will do the trick. Then stand both kayaks against vertical bars one either side on their edges, decks facing each other. Secure with good quality rubber occys or the trusty telecom rope. Used this system for years to carry multiples and it never failed. Steve.


----------



## onemorecast (Apr 17, 2006)

Ahhh that line brings back mamories.  Never worked for me though :?


----------



## Billybob (Aug 29, 2005)

They're called Folda-a-Poles.


----------



## Tim (Nov 11, 2005)

Thankee fellas.


----------



## Garfish (Jun 2, 2006)

Aya, aye for fold-a-poles....


----------



## Billybob (Aug 29, 2005)

I carry them in stock but you should be able to get a pair from a Perception dealer in your area.

The Rola type are about $150.00, square bar type about $130.00.


----------



## troppo (Feb 1, 2006)

Billybob, I have Rhinorack tradesman bars, would the fold a poles fit on them?


----------



## Billybob (Aug 29, 2005)

Should do.

It's just to do with the clamp bracket width/height.

The Rola Racks are an aerofoil shape.

Are your bars square as in the pic above?


----------



## troppo (Feb 1, 2006)

Rectangle section, the top of the tubing has a slit cut ouf of it and rubber stripping clips into it. The rubber stripping can be pulled back and a bolt anchor can go into the slit and grip, so tie down points can be added across the bar (like for tying down ladders and the like). I guess a clamp that goes around the outside would be fine.


----------



## Billybob (Aug 29, 2005)

From past experience the two models they make pretty much cover all.


----------



## fisher (Aug 30, 2005)

Gday Tim. The commercial racks described by others will certainly secure the kayaks well, but be aware that having the yaks on the side like that acts like a huge sail, and will affect your car on the highway particularly when theres a strong side wind . Scupper and I do a fair bit of kayak fishing together, and we just use the standard kayak cradles spread as wide as they can on the bar and one kayak just overlaps the other. We've never had any troubles like this, and it maintains a lower profile than having the kayaks on the side. Even with the yaks like this, side winds can be very daunting :shock: And we haven't noticed any scratches or dings from them rubbing together.


----------



## Tim (Nov 11, 2005)

Thanks Fisher, looking at the Thule "Hull o Port" too, look stronger than the Fold a Poles, but dearfer too.

Might see how much room I've got to play with by getting both yaks together before I make the call.


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

hey fisher... I noticed the pic of your yak and scuppers yak together on top of the car, with the yellow one on top of the blue one.

can we expect little green yaks anytime soon? :wink: :roll:


----------



## Tim (Nov 11, 2005)

heh, Davey, go and sit in the corner.


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

:wink:


----------



## Billybob (Aug 29, 2005)

Our reps use the Folda-a-Poles when delivering small yak orders.

By that, I mean, I've had one of the guys turn up with 4 Swings strapped on the roof of his station Falcon wagon using a set of Fola-a-Poles. This was on Rola roof racks.

It's all a matter of perception, if you'll excuse the pun.


----------



## troppo (Feb 1, 2006)

Billybob said:


> I've had one of the guys turn up with 4 Swings strapped on the roof of his station Falcon wagon using a set of Fola-a-Poles.


 :shock:

I think that would work for me. Not only could I take a fishing rod for every situation, but a yak as well. Like I mean, if I get to the beach and I think it is a kind of bluey day, I could use the blue yak, if a yellowy type of day, then the yellow yak etc. Awesome. 8)


----------

